# No os lo perdáis: LA REALIDAD DE LA SITUACIÓN ECONÓMICA Y CÓMO NOS LA ESTÁN OCULTANDO



## M. Priede (22 Abr 2022)

Programa extraordinario, magnífico; lo mejor que he visto en muchos años. Aquí no os hablarán de teorías económicas sino de hechos concretos y de por qué suceden: burbuja inmobiliaria actual, crisis energética, deuda; de cómo Donald Trump avisó de que si ganaba Biden acabaríamos en una crisis de la energía, incluso llegó a decir "¡están obsesionados con empezar la Tercera Guerra Mundial!". Él, Trump, presionó a Alemania para que comprara gas a EE.UU. bajo la amenaza de dejar de comprar coches alemanes (60.000 millones de superávit comercial tenía Alemania con EE.UU.; 150.000 millones la UE, y sospecho que lo de sacar a la luz el fraude de las emisiones de gases de los diésel alemanes tuviera que ver con eso, puesto que al parecer lo cometen todas las marcas), la guerra de Ucrania planeada mucho antes de que estallara, con Mario Draghi y Janet Yellen elaborando con detalle las sanciones a Rusia a finales del año pasado; la corrupción en Ucrania, en la que está implicada la familia del presidente de EE.UU; el latrocinio que cometerá Alemania con el sur de Europa, y que es una segunda vuelta de lo que ya hizo la primera vez: (14) *Tema mítico* : - Y Alemania nos endosó su deuda | Burbuja.info

Y mucho más.

Descubrí ayer el canal y lo estoy explorando, al frente del cual se encuentra un tipo tan extravagante como inteligente; creo que es el propietario de una pequeña editorial. Tiene pocas visitas, pero si todos los programas son como éste, tenemos que llevarle suscriptores como sea.

Sí, son tres horas de duración, pero os ahorraréis cientos de artículos inútiles y charlas de ideología barata disfrazada de teoría económica.

Tenéis que verlo desde el principio, pero os lo pongo en una anécdota que cuenta Lorenzo Ramírez poco antes del estallido del crédito en 2008:* las dos broncas que le pegaron en dos periódicos de economía -uno de ellos Expansión- por escribir acerca de la catástrofe inmobiliaria que se avecinaba ("¡Pero chaval, ¿tú no te has enterado de que los pisos nunca bajan!") y otro por hablar de toda la porquería que se escondía en los bancos de inversión cuando la crisis de Lehman Brothers. *

En este foro, que lleva el nombre de Burbuja por algo, y que se abrió en 2004 como verdadera premonición de lo que se avecinaba, os hará gracia esto de Lorenzo Ramírez. Pero no os perdáis nada, porque llevo dos horas -me falta una- y no tiene un minuto de desperdicio. *Y OS ACONSEJO DESCARGARLO, QUE ÚLTIMAMENTE VAPORIZAN TODO LO QUE SEA VERDAD*:


----------



## hyperburned (22 Abr 2022)

reservo para luego


----------



## Clavisto (22 Abr 2022)

Me pongo a ello.


----------



## Rachmaninov (22 Abr 2022)

Hilo de Priede hilo de mierde asegurado.


----------



## M. Priede (22 Abr 2022)

hyperburned dijo:


> reservo para luego



Es el que te comenté antes. Aquí te enteras de muchas cosas, no es como en 'Inside Job'.


----------



## M. Priede (22 Abr 2022)

Clavisto dijo:


> Me pongo a ello.



Ojo, es muy técnico cuando se mete en asuntos financieros; pero déjalo correr, o pásalo, que aparecen muchas cosas interesantes.


----------



## M. Priede (22 Abr 2022)

Rachmaninov dijo:


> Hilo de Priede hilo de mierde asegurado.



Esto es lo que das de sí. Agradéceme que te envíe lectores. Es tal la degeneración en la que estamos que incluso es posible que te paguen por esto:

*Los normandos de Hastings 1066, ¿eran más franceses o vikingos?

¿Qué tal les cae Madrid a los demás castellanos?

Foreros que hayan conducido un Ferrari

Hoy charlé con una ucraniana y su hijo y me dicen "no nos vamos a rendir", y yo pensando... claro, porque tú no vas a morir

¿Creéis que deberíamos devolverles el oro a los panchitos?

Adivinad a quién van a robar y matar los hambrientos rojos que aplauden en los balcones*


----------



## tomac (22 Abr 2022)

Luego por la noche me lo pongo.


----------



## richibichi (22 Abr 2022)

Resumen por favor, la bolsa americana se va a apegar la gran ostia?


----------



## Nut (22 Abr 2022)

Por estas cosas sigo en burbuja.......No se cuantas veces lo he dicho ya.Como se dice aqui.Pillo sitio.


----------



## djun (22 Abr 2022)

up.


----------



## ueee3 (22 Abr 2022)

Contad cosas suculentas, va.


----------



## Raulisimo (22 Abr 2022)

Pillo sitio en hilo mítico


----------



## maromo (22 Abr 2022)

Lo anoto para echarle un vistazo.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (22 Abr 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Esto es lo que das de sí. Agradéceme que te envíe lectores. Es tal la degeneración en la que estamos que incluso es posible que te paguen por esto:
> 
> *Los normandos de Hastings 1066, ¿eran más franceses o vikingos?
> 
> ...



Este subnormal está pescando nutris para dejar la cuenta durmiente y usar la multi más adelante.


----------



## petoca (22 Abr 2022)

me afilio


----------



## Insert Coin (22 Abr 2022)

3 horas de chapa. Me lo guardo para escuchar en día de limpieza


----------



## Garrapatez (22 Abr 2022)

todavía no lo he visto, pero ya soy feliz.

Lorenzo siempre es un valor seguro.


----------



## Minsky Moment (22 Abr 2022)

Sí que es buen programa, lo oí ayer. Todo burbujista de pro debería escucharlo. Incluso varias veces algún tramo.


----------



## M. Priede (22 Abr 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Sí que es buen programa, lo oí ayer. Todo burbujista de pro debería escucharlo. Incluso varias veces algún tramo.



Dicen cosas tan interesantes que lo he rebobinado bastante veces. Además estaban todos ellos la mar de simpáticos.

Es un programa para archivar. Yo ya lo he hecho. Por cierto, a Diego Quevedo le envié un mensaje de que tenga cuidado con invertir en diamantes. Le mandé este hilo:
(3) La estafa de los diamantes, controlados desde hace más de un siglo por un cártel. Intenta vender uno y verás lo que te pagan por él | Burbuja.info


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## EL FARAON (22 Abr 2022)

...


----------



## TomásPlatz (22 Abr 2022)

Ya no soy como ayer, ya no se lo que siento


----------



## Rachmaninov (22 Abr 2022)

ieeehhspartaco dijo:


> Este subnormal está pescando nutris para dejar la cuenta durmiente y usar la multi más adelante.



¿De qué hablas tarado?

El Priede es ESCORIA y tú no le vas a la zaga, todos los prorrusos sois basura comunista trabajando a sueldo en bloque.


----------



## Baubens2 (22 Abr 2022)

Luego lo escucho entero


----------



## Minsky Moment (22 Abr 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Ojo, es muy técnico cuando se mete en asuntos financieros; pero déjalo correr, o pásalo, que aparecen muchas cosas interesantes.



Sí, es verdad. Pero esto es burbuja, la cuna de formación económica de los foros hispanos. Ah, espera, que eso era antes...


----------



## Zbigniew (22 Abr 2022)

Feder es mi pastor, nada me falta


----------



## M. Priede (22 Abr 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Ya no soy como ayer, ya no se lo que siento



No es cachondeo; si te interesa el problema económico -y también las cuestiones políticas de fondo- es de lo mejor que he escuchado en años


----------



## luron (22 Abr 2022)

Desde el 1:00:00 en adelante hablan del cese de compra de deuda a partir de julio. Interesante lo que dicen y terrorífico.


----------



## Clavisto (22 Abr 2022)

Visto. Muy bueno, didáctico y divertido.

Gracias.


----------



## OYeah (22 Abr 2022)

Comida de polla entre enterados que no ven el bosque.

Lo he visto un poco y me han aburrido. Niño Becerra ha sido y sigue siendo el que mejor ve el cuadro entero, me la suda el ego de tanto forero, ese hombre ha ido clavando la tendencia de todo lo ocurrido. No los datos exactos, pero la tendencia está clara: decrecimiento para gestionar los recursos, no explotarlos, eso ya se acabó, esa fase cumplió su función (a lo bárbaro) y ya estamos a otra cosa.

Nos han diseñado un futuro muy claro para quien quiera verlo. La libertad, incluida la de "emprender" dejando pufos por todos lados, se acabó, no es sostenible.


----------



## Inyusto (22 Abr 2022)

Me lo pongo ahora mismo. L. Ramírez me tiene sin droja hasta el 25


----------



## Jomach (22 Abr 2022)

Mañana me lo veo con calma


----------



## carlos1967 (22 Abr 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirez me parece un periodista honesto, de los pocos que quedan


----------



## Minsky Moment (22 Abr 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Comida de polla entre enterados que no ven el bosque.
> 
> Lo he visto un poco y me han aburrido. Niño Becerra ha sido y sigue siendo el que mejor ve el cuadro entero, me la suda el ego de tanto forero, ese hombre ha ido clavando la tendencia de todo lo ocurrido. No los datos exactos, pero la tendencia está clara: decrecimiento para gestionar los recursos, no explotarlos, eso ya se acabó, esa fase cumplió su función (a lo bárbaro) y ya estamos a otra cosa.
> 
> Nos han diseñado un futuro muy claro para quien quiera verlo. La libertad, incluida la de "emprender" dejando pufos por todos lados, se acabó, no es sostenible.



Lo que hay que leer porque uno tiene HOGOS.


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (22 Abr 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Programa extraordinario, magnífico; lo mejor que he visto en muchos años. Aquí no hay teorías económicas sino hechos concretos y por qué suceden: burbuja inmobiliaria actual, crisis energética, deuda, de cómo Donald Trump avisó de que si ganaba Biden acabaríamos en una crisis energética ("¡Están obsesionados con empezar la Tercera Guerra Mundial!"); él, Trump, presionó a Alemania para que comprara gas a EE.UU. bajo la amenaza de dejar de comprar coches alemanes (60.000 millones de superávit comercial tenía Alemania con EE.UU.; 150.000 millones la UE, y sospecho que lo de sacar a la luz el fraude de las emisiones de gases de los diésel alemanes tuviera que ver con eso, puesto que al parecer lo hacen todas las marcas), la guerra de Ucrania planeada mucho antes de que estallara, con Mario Draghi y Janet Yellen elaborando con detalle las sanciones a Rusia a finales del año pasado, la corrupción en Ucrania, en la que está implicada la familia del presidente de EE.UU, el latrocinio que cometerá Alemania con el sur de Europa, y que es una segunda vuelta de lo que ya hizo la primera vez: (14) *Tema mítico* : - Y Alemania nos endosó su deuda | Burbuja.info
> 
> Y mucho más.
> 
> ...



Buen comentario, tremendo aporte y excelente programa.

Estos tipos saben de lo que hablan y no tienen pelos en la lengua


----------



## Baubens2 (22 Abr 2022)

luron dijo:


> Desde el 1:00:00 en adelante hablan del cese de compra de deuda a partir de julio. Interesante lo que dicen y terrorífico.



Este año si será en octubre


----------



## Torreznos de Soria (22 Abr 2022)

Me espero al Blu-ray


----------



## OYeah (22 Abr 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Lo que hay que leer porque uno tiene HOGOS.




Me la suda tu ego. Vamos a las cartillas de racionamiento, incluida la de las libertades. China marca el camino y todo esto estaba ya avisado por muchos otros aparte de Becerra. Es simplemente querer escucharlo.


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (22 Abr 2022)

¿Ha llamado Lorenzo Ramírez pedante absoluto a @sisar_vidal o me lo parece a mí?


----------



## bambum (22 Abr 2022)

Video recomendado. 

Solo un par de apuntes para la parte tecnológica que es mi campo y que no dejo de leer a los defensores de criptodivisas argumentar que es descentralizada y por lo tanto no se puede intervenir y no es cierto. Internet está controlado por los ISP, los que te dan el acceso a Internet y estos por los mismos grupos de poder que lo manejan todo. Sin tu acceso a Internet tu criptodivisa descentralizada no vale nada y ellos controlan ese acceso. El día que quieran desaparece todo. 

El otro es el último comentario de Lorenzo en el que dice que el se mantiene en liquidez y es mi misma estrategia. Estamos al final del ciclo de de expansión monetaria y llega la contratación y su falta de liquidez.


----------



## M. Priede (22 Abr 2022)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> ¿Ha llamado Lorenzo Ramírez pedante absoluto a @sisar_vidal o me lo parece a mí?



No, hombre, se refiere a que entre ellos usan habitualmente esos términos en inglés.


----------



## Teniente General Videla (22 Abr 2022)

A partir del minuto 1:13 una manera de putinear y de pcchear al estilo Pierde que da vergüenza ajena.

Qué maldita gentuza que sois.


----------



## M. Priede (22 Abr 2022)

bambum dijo:


> Video recomendado.
> 
> Solo un par de apuntes para la parte tecnológica que es mi campo y que no dejo de leer a los defensores de criptodivisas argumentar que es descentralizada y por lo tanto no se puede intervenir y no es cierto. Internet está controlado por los ISP, los que te dan el acceso a Internet y estos por los mismos grupos de poder que lo manejan todo. Sin tu acceso a Internet tu criptodivisa descentralizada no vale nada y ellos controlan ese acceso. El día que quieran desaparece todo.
> 
> El otro es el último comentario de Lorenzo en el que dice que el se mantiene en liquidez y es mi misma estrategia. Estamos al final del ciclo de de expansión monetaria y llega la contratación y su falta de liquidez.



Sólo tienen que poner fuera de la ley el uso del BTC y se desploma el valor. No pueden acabar con él al ser descentralizado, pero sí obligarlos a cederlos, tal y como hicieron con el oro en su día, o multarlos.

_ Tras el estallido la FED hizo lo contrario que ha hecho ahora; aumentó los tipos de interés y contrajo el crédito, reduciendo en un 30% la cantidad de dinero en circulación. Sin embargo gastaron miles de millones en rescatar a los bancos mientras los banqueros ya se habían puesto a resguardo comprando oro; *al mismo tiempo que se prohibió la tenencia privada del mismo a los particulares.. En realidad era una confiscación, ya que quien no entregase el oro se arriesgaba a una condena de diez años de prisión y a una multa de diez mil dólares de los de entonces. *He ahí el país donde la propiedad y la seguridad jurídica son inviolables desde siempre, no lo olviden. 
(1) Los amos del dinero | Burbuja.info _

Si tenéis dinero ahorrado es mejor esperar para invertir, cuando se desplome todo. Pero tampoco dormirse porque la inflación se comerá esa liquidez y entonces todo el mundo se lanzará a comprar para deshacerse del dinero.


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (23 Abr 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> No, hombre, se refiere a que entre ellos usan habitualmente esos términos en inglés.



Puede ser, porque me extraña que fuera de otra forma.

Tremendo el nivel que va cogiendo el debate, no lo conocía, pero vale su peso en oro.

En este momento están diciendo a las claras que el sistema necesita mantener al remero sometido en el sistema laboral para que siga girando la rueda o más bien funcionando el exprimidor tributario



Tampoco nos va a sorprender a estas alturas, pero escuchar tantísima franqueza y además unánime en un programa de tv o radio incluso YouTube es imposible


----------



## Scarjetas (23 Abr 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Programa extraordinario, magnífico; lo mejor que he visto en muchos años. Aquí no hay teorías económicas sino hechos concretos y por qué suceden: burbuja inmobiliaria actual, crisis energética, deuda, de cómo Donald Trump avisó de que si ganaba Biden acabaríamos en una crisis energética ("¡Están obsesionados con empezar la Tercera Guerra Mundial!"); él, Trump, presionó a Alemania para que comprara gas a EE.UU. bajo la amenaza de dejar de comprar coches alemanes (60.000 millones de superávit comercial tenía Alemania con EE.UU.; 150.000 millones la UE, y sospecho que lo de sacar a la luz el fraude de las emisiones de gases de los diésel alemanes tuviera que ver con eso, puesto que al parecer lo hacen todas las marcas), la guerra de Ucrania planeada mucho antes de que estallara, con Mario Draghi y Janet Yellen elaborando con detalle las sanciones a Rusia a finales del año pasado, la corrupción en Ucrania, en la que está implicada la familia del presidente de EE.UU, el latrocinio que cometerá Alemania con el sur de Europa, y que es una segunda vuelta de lo que ya hizo la primera vez: (14) *Tema mítico* : - Y Alemania nos endosó su deuda | Burbuja.info
> 
> Y mucho más.
> 
> ...



Pués haber si es verdad, porque no acertais una, de eso vivís los "ejconomistas", de no meterle gol ni al arco iris, de humo, de divindendos paupérrimos y luego cuando hay que pagar una cuenta de 2k en un restaurante a repartir, sois los últimos en sacar la "tarjeta" para pagar, porque sois holders. A mamarla, ojalá perdáis hasta el alma en vuestras inversiones y lo que más me toca los cojones es cuando se habla con vosotros y sacáis el tema de la psicología de la bolsa...las emociones...las manos de diamante...vivís de humo


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (23 Abr 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Sólo tienen que poner fuera de la ley el uso del BTC y se desploma el valor. No pueden acabar con él al ser descentralizado, pero sí obligarlos a cederlos, tal y como hicieron con el oro en su día, o multarlos.



Ni siquiera necesitan ponerlo fuera de la ley. Con censurar internet es suficiente. Les basta con restringir las conexiones, no me cabe duda de que será lo que acaben intentando con el tiempo, ya se sabe, ventana de Overton mediante.

Y ya hemos visto lo fácil que se sacan un demonio de la chistera para justificar su censura.

La gente se piensa que internet es libre,,, cuando es lo más cercano al control absoluto que existe: En un mundo 100% digital, el poder que tiene una operadora de telecomunicaciones simplemente desenganchándote el cable es inmenso. Ni siquiera tiene que ser el Estado. Basta que sea la telefónica la que te “cancele”…


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (23 Abr 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Programa extraordinario, magnífico; lo mejor que he visto en muchos años. Aquí no hay teorías económicas sino hechos concretos y por qué suceden: burbuja inmobiliaria actual, crisis energética, deuda, de cómo Donald Trump avisó de que si ganaba Biden acabaríamos en una crisis energética ("¡Están obsesionados con empezar la Tercera Guerra Mundial!"); él, Trump, presionó a Alemania para que comprara gas a EE.UU. bajo la amenaza de dejar de comprar coches alemanes (60.000 millones de superávit comercial tenía Alemania con EE.UU.; 150.000 millones la UE, y sospecho que lo de sacar a la luz el fraude de las emisiones de gases de los diésel alemanes tuviera que ver con eso, puesto que al parecer lo hacen todas las marcas), la guerra de Ucrania planeada mucho antes de que estallara, con Mario Draghi y Janet Yellen elaborando con detalle las sanciones a Rusia a finales del año pasado, la corrupción en Ucrania, en la que está implicada la familia del presidente de EE.UU, el latrocinio que cometerá Alemania con el sur de Europa, y que es una segunda vuelta de lo que ya hizo la primera vez: (14) *Tema mítico* : - Y Alemania nos endosó su deuda | Burbuja.info
> 
> Y mucho más.
> 
> ...



Vamos que comprar vivienda ahora como que no


----------



## Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla (23 Abr 2022)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> Ni siquiera necesitan ponerlo fuera de la ley. Con censurar internet es suficiente. Les basta con restringir las conexiones, no me cabe duda de que será lo que acaben intentando con el tiempo, ya se sabe, ventana de Overton mediante.
> 
> Y ya hemos visto lo fácil que se sacan un demonio de la chistera para justificar su censura.
> 
> La gente se piensa que internet es libre,,, cuando es lo más cercano al control absoluto que existe: En un mundo 100% digital, el poder que tiene una operadora de telecomunicaciones simplemente desenganchándote el cable es inmenso. Ni siquiera tiene que ser el Estado. Basta que sea la telefónica la que te “cancele”…



Eso es como ser alcohólico o drogata. El primer paso para liberarte es ser consciente de ello. 

Con Internet ocurre lo mismo, debes ser consciente de que es una matrix en la que hemos caído todos para alimentar al superorganismo humano, y que lo más acuciante para ti es despertar y hacerte lo menos dependiente posible de la matrix. 

Poco a poco podrás desconectarte casi del todo y Co seguir usar la Red sin q esta te use a ti.


----------



## Proto (23 Abr 2022)

Han dicho que en julio cuando acabe la compra de deuda del BCE en España hay varias opciones:

-Recortes a la griega y aplicación de robo de ahorros con la ley de seguridad nacional.
-Alemania se salga del euro.
-Se pueda crear un tesoro europeo con toda la deuda europea y que al estar centralizado la fiscalidad nos bajen pensiones y salarios de funcis, etc.. desde europa, y parece que Pedro está a favor de eso.


----------



## mr_nobody (23 Abr 2022)

esta charla tambien esta muy bien


----------



## opalo (23 Abr 2022)

Buen


M. Priede dijo:


> Programa extraordinario, magnífico; lo mejor que he visto en muchos años. Aquí no hay teorías económicas sino hechos concretos y por qué suceden: burbuja inmobiliaria actual, crisis energética, deuda, de cómo Donald Trump avisó de que si ganaba Biden acabaríamos en una crisis energética ("¡Están obsesionados con empezar la Tercera Guerra Mundial!"); él, Trump, presionó a Alemania para que comprara gas a EE.UU. bajo la amenaza de dejar de comprar coches alemanes (60.000 millones de superávit comercial tenía Alemania con EE.UU.; 150.000 millones la UE, y sospecho que lo de sacar a la luz el fraude de las emisiones de gases de los diésel alemanes tuviera que ver con eso, puesto que al parecer lo hacen todas las marcas), la guerra de Ucrania planeada mucho antes de que estallara, con Mario Draghi y Janet Yellen elaborando con detalle las sanciones a Rusia a finales del año pasado, la corrupción en Ucrania, en la que está implicada la familia del presidente de EE.UU, el latrocinio que cometerá Alemania con el sur de Europa, y que es una segunda vuelta de lo que ya hizo la primera vez: (14) *Tema mítico* : - Y Alemania nos endosó su deuda | Burbuja.info
> 
> Y mucho más.
> 
> ...





M. Priede dijo:


> Programa extraordinario, magnífico; lo mejor que he visto en muchos años. Aquí no hay teorías económicas sino hechos concretos y por qué suceden: burbuja inmobiliaria actual, crisis energética, deuda, de cómo Donald Trump avisó de que si ganaba Biden acabaríamos en una crisis energética ("¡Están obsesionados con empezar la Tercera Guerra Mundial!"); él, Trump, presionó a Alemania para que comprara gas a EE.UU. bajo la amenaza de dejar de comprar coches alemanes (60.000 millones de superávit comercial tenía Alemania con EE.UU.; 150.000 millones la UE, y sospecho que lo de sacar a la luz el fraude de las emisiones de gases de los diésel alemanes tuviera que ver con eso, puesto que al parecer lo hacen todas las marcas), la guerra de Ucrania planeada mucho antes de que estallara, con Mario Draghi y Janet Yellen elaborando con detalle las sanciones a Rusia a finales del año pasado, la corrupción en Ucrania, en la que está implicada la familia del presidente de EE.UU, el latrocinio que cometerá Alemania con el sur de Europa, y que es una segunda vuelta de lo que ya hizo la primera vez: (14) *Tema mítico* : - Y Alemania nos endosó su deuda | Burbuja.info
> 
> Y mucho más.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## opalo (23 Abr 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Programa extraordinario, magnífico; lo mejor que he visto en muchos años. Aquí no hay teorías económicas sino hechos concretos y por qué suceden: burbuja inmobiliaria actual, crisis energética, deuda, de cómo Donald Trump avisó de que si ganaba Biden acabaríamos en una crisis energética ("¡Están obsesionados con empezar la Tercera Guerra Mundial!"); él, Trump, presionó a Alemania para que comprara gas a EE.UU. bajo la amenaza de dejar de comprar coches alemanes (60.000 millones de superávit comercial tenía Alemania con EE.UU.; 150.000 millones la UE, y sospecho que lo de sacar a la luz el fraude de las emisiones de gases de los diésel alemanes tuviera que ver con eso, puesto que al parecer lo hacen todas las marcas), la guerra de Ucrania planeada mucho antes de que estallara, con Mario Draghi y Janet Yellen elaborando con detalle las sanciones a Rusia a finales del año pasado, la corrupción en Ucrania, en la que está implicada la familia del presidente de EE.UU, el latrocinio que cometerá Alemania con el sur de Europa, y que es una segunda vuelta de lo que ya hizo la primera vez: (14) *Tema mítico* : - Y Alemania nos endosó su deuda | Burbuja.info
> 
> Y mucho más.
> 
> ...


----------



## opalo (23 Abr 2022)

Grandísima entrevista. Espectacular. 
Gracias


----------



## chainsaw man (23 Abr 2022)

Proto dijo:


> Han dicho que en julio cuando acabe la compra de deuda del BCE en España hay varias opciones:
> 
> -Recortes a la griega y aplicación de robo de ahorros con la ley de seguridad nacional.
> -Alemania se salga del euro.
> -Se pueda crear un tesoro europeo con toda la deuda europea y que al estar centralizado la fiscalidad nos bajen pensiones y salarios de funcis, etc.. desde europa, y parece que Pedro está a favor de eso.



- Que nos salgamos del euro y vengan los chinos a comprarnos a cambio de poner rutas comerciales y obtener recursos...
- Que venga EEUU y haga lo mismo que China(esto lo planteo yo no sale en el video).

La verdad que se ve muy interesante lo que dicen en el video y yo creo que van a llegar los recortes a funcis y pensiones, pero van a ser forzados desde Europa o Antonio convocara elecciones o un referendum a la griega para forzar que venga de fuera la orden...

De todas maneras, pase lo que pase, creo que se vienen tiempos duros...


----------



## Proto (23 Abr 2022)

Gonzalo cañete es muy bueno, en twiter veo que lanza ideas de burbujista:


----------



## luron (23 Abr 2022)

Estoy ya terminándolo de escuchar.
En la última parte del debate comentan lo relativo a nwo/agenda 2030. Muy interesante también.


----------



## Proto (23 Abr 2022)

Plan oculto, la agenda 2030 explicada por Gonzalo cañete desde este minuto (5-10 minutos):


----------



## Proto (23 Abr 2022)

Consejos de Gonzalo:


----------



## Proto (23 Abr 2022)

Lorenzo Ramírez: "Vamos a un periodo de inflación con recesión si o si, eso es indudable":


----------



## Sbn (23 Abr 2022)

Programazo, gracias por compartir el canal


----------



## Vayavaya (23 Abr 2022)

Me ha recordado a los debates del Balbín de La Clave en TV2, algunas veces se ponían interesantes y mi abuelo no me dejaba poner el un, dos, tres. Gracias abuelo, éste te hubiera gustado.
Me quedo con lo esperanzador: antes o después los borregos nos iremos quitando las orejeras.


----------



## Proto (23 Abr 2022)

Consejo de Héctor sobre la vivienda, etc..:


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (23 Abr 2022)

Peazo programa. Gracias. Se sacan conclusiones e ideas muy interesantes.


----------



## Nefersen (23 Abr 2022)

Rachmaninov dijo:


> Hilo de Priede hilo de mierde asegurado.



Tú eres un subnormal. El 90% de los hilos de Priede no solo son interesantes, sino muy bien documentados. Límpiate tu sucia boca cuando mentes a uno de los mejores foreros.


----------



## Nefersen (23 Abr 2022)

Impresionante el video. Me he comido las 3 horas completas, alucinando cómo es que utube no lo ha censurado aún. Clarividente.


----------



## Nefersen (23 Abr 2022)

Proto dijo:


> -Se pueda crear un tesoro europeo con toda la deuda europea y que al estar centralizado la fiscalidad nos bajen pensiones y salarios de funcis, etc.. desde europa, y parece que Pedro está a favor de eso.



La mutualización de la deuda europea es la única patada hacia delante que les queda, y la cábala globalista está demasiado comprometida como para dar marcha atrás -permitir que la EU se desintegre-.


----------



## NPI (23 Abr 2022)

@M. Priede  por tus aportes al foro.


----------



## DonManuel (23 Abr 2022)

Interesante, pero siempre me pregunto lo mismo: estos tíos saben tanto de economía que estarán forrados, no? Si no, serán de esos expertos que predicen el pasado de puta madre.


----------



## Sunwukung (23 Abr 2022)

Dicen claramente que y saben o piensan que sobra gente, ¿hablan de la solución en curso, las vacunitas y de la plandemia?


----------



## hijo (23 Abr 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Programa extraordinario, magnífico; lo mejor que he visto en muchos años. Aquí no hay teorías económicas sino hechos concretos y por qué suceden: burbuja inmobiliaria actual, crisis energética, deuda, de cómo Donald Trump avisó de que si ganaba Biden acabaríamos en una crisis energética ("¡Están obsesionados con empezar la Tercera Guerra Mundial!"); él, Trump, presionó a Alemania para que comprara gas a EE.UU. bajo la amenaza de dejar de comprar coches alemanes (60.000 millones de superávit comercial tenía Alemania con EE.UU.; 150.000 millones la UE, y sospecho que lo de sacar a la luz el fraude de las emisiones de gases de los diésel alemanes tuviera que ver con eso, puesto que al parecer lo hacen todas las marcas), la guerra de Ucrania planeada mucho antes de que estallara, con Mario Draghi y Janet Yellen elaborando con detalle las sanciones a Rusia a finales del año pasado, la corrupción en Ucrania, en la que está implicada la familia del presidente de EE.UU, el latrocinio que cometerá Alemania con el sur de Europa, y que es una segunda vuelta de lo que ya hizo la primera vez: (14) *Tema mítico* : - Y Alemania nos endosó su deuda | Burbuja.info
> 
> Y mucho más.
> 
> ...



Guardado.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (23 Abr 2022)

Scarjetas dijo:


> Pués *haber* si es verdad,



*A ver* si aprendes a escribir.


----------



## Scarjetas (23 Abr 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> *A ver* si aprendes a escribir.



Pues si maxo, vaya fallo...


----------



## Fra Diavolo (23 Abr 2022)

Lorenzo es el que colabora con César Vidal en su podcast.


----------



## M. Priede (23 Abr 2022)

DonManuel dijo:


> Interesante, pero siempre me pregunto lo mismo: estos tíos saben tanto de economía que estarán forrados, no? Si no, serán de esos expertos que predicen el pasado de puta madre.



Eso es lo mismo que si le recriminas a un arquitecto que no sepa alicatar. Aparte de que la economía no es una ciencia (para no entrar en discusión: una ciencia exacta, como la geometría o la química). El hecho es que todo inversor ha de tener conocimientos de economía.


----------



## Borjamari (23 Abr 2022)

Veo que esta en podcast. Apuntadisimo.


----------



## M. Priede (23 Abr 2022)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> Ni siquiera necesitan ponerlo fuera de la ley. Con censurar internet es suficiente. Les basta con restringir las conexiones, no me cabe duda de que será lo que acaben intentando con el tiempo, ya se sabe, ventana de Overton mediante.
> 
> Y ya hemos visto lo fácil que se sacan un demonio de la chistera para justificar su censura.
> 
> La gente se piensa que internet es libre,,, cuando es lo más cercano al control absoluto que existe: En un mundo 100% digital, el poder que tiene una operadora de telecomunicaciones simplemente desenganchándote el cable es inmenso. Ni siquiera tiene que ser el Estado. Basta que sea la telefónica la que te “cancele”…



(4) Dedicado al forero Chemarin: el inversor Ray Dalio me da la razón con lo del Bitcóin siete años después: lo pueden prohibir cuando quieran | Burbuja.info


----------



## M. Priede (23 Abr 2022)

Borjamari dijo:


> Veo que esta en podcast. Apuntadisimo.



Descárgalo, hazme caso, que hasta de ahí hacen desaparecer programas.


----------



## M. Priede (23 Abr 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> Vamos que comprar vivienda ahora como que no



Se desplomará todo, pero no ocurrirá como en la crisis anterior (recuerda que en España el desplome llegó en 2011), porque si vamos a una inflación grande (lo que no ocurrió en la crisis anterior) los ahorradores se lanzarán a comprar para deshacerse del dinero, o sea, que esperes a que se desplome y luego no tardes mucho en comprar. No es fácil porque los propietarios de un inmueble no se deshacen de él tan rápido como de las acciones.


----------



## M. Priede (23 Abr 2022)

Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla dijo:


> Eso es como ser alcohólico o drogata. El primer paso para liberarte es ser consciente de ello.
> 
> Con Internet ocurre lo mismo, debes ser consciente de que es una matrix en la que hemos caído todos para alimentar al superorganismo humano, y que lo más acuciante para ti es despertar y hacerte lo menos dependiente posible de la matrix.
> 
> Poco a poco podrás desconectarte casi del todo y Co seguir usar la Red sin q esta te use a ti.



Luego colgaré un hilo acerca de lo que puede estar detrás del Metaverso del cíborg Zuckerberg.


----------



## M. Priede (23 Abr 2022)

Proto dijo:


> Han dicho que en julio cuando acabe la compra de deuda del BCE en España hay varias opciones:
> 
> -Recortes a la griega y aplicación de robo de ahorros con la ley de seguridad nacional.
> -Alemania se salga del euro.
> -Se pueda crear un tesoro europeo con toda la deuda europea y que al estar centralizado la fiscalidad nos bajen pensiones y salarios de funcis, etc.. desde europa, y parece que Pedro está a favor de eso.



Lo de Grecia casi todo el mundo lo recuerda, pero muy pocos lo hacen con lo ocurrido en Chipre, que los depositantes tuvieron que pagar la crisis bancaria.


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (23 Abr 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Se desplomará todo, pero no ocurrirá como en la crisis anterior (recuerda que en España el desplome llegó en 2011), porque si vamos a una inflación grande (lo que no ocurrió en la crisis anterior) los ahorradores se lanzarán a comprar para deshacerse del dinero, o sea, que esperes a que se desplome y luego no tardes mucho en comprar. No es fácil porque los propietarios de un inmueble no se deshacen de él tan rápido como de las acciones.




A ver yo veo que ahorradores hay poquitos y que bajara la venta en cuanto se reanuden las obras nuevas y suba el euribor, piensa que ahora mismo hay un montón de promotores parados por los precios del material, y un monton de constructores que no se meten en fregados ahora mismo.


Por eso la segunda mano está subiendo de precio, pero en unos años subirá el euribor e imagino que se estabilizaran los precios eso sería lo que espero yo vamos, gracias por el consejo tiene sentido.


----------



## midelburgo (23 Abr 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> A ver yo veo que ahorradores hay poquitos y que bajara la venta en cuanto se reanuden las obras nuevas y suba el euribor, piensa que ahora mismo hay un montón de promotores parados por los precios del material, y un monton de constructores que no se meten en fregados ahora mismo.
> 
> 
> Por eso la segunda mano está subiendo de precio, pero en unos años subirá el euribor e imagino que se estabilizaran los precios eso sería lo que espero yo vamos, gracias por el consejo tiene sentido.



Con la crisis de materiales, que al final son energía, dudo mucho que se vuelva a construir nada. La segunda mano es lo que queda. Incluso esos pisos invendibles que nadie quería.
Pero esto hay que conjugarlo con decrecimiento de población.


----------



## M. Priede (23 Abr 2022)

mr_nobody dijo:


> esta charla tambien esta muy bien



Gracias. Tiene buena pinta. Si algo caracteriza los buenos libros es que te crean la necesidad de leer otros libros buenos; aquí pasa igual.


----------



## Pollepolle (23 Abr 2022)

Pues muy mala seeñal que guste a los monguers.


----------



## M. Priede (23 Abr 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> A ver yo veo que ahorradores hay poquitos y que bajara la venta en cuanto se reanuden las obras nuevas y suba el euribor, piensa que ahora mismo hay un montón de promotores parados por los precios del material, y un monton de constructores que no se meten en fregados ahora mismo.
> 
> 
> Por eso la segunda mano está subiendo de precio, pero en unos años subirá el euribor e imagino que se estabilizaran los precios eso sería lo que espero yo vamos, gracias por el consejo tiene sentido.



Es una crisis amplísima, la más grave la energética, cosa que jamás hemos conocido y que es la base de todo el sistema económico. No es madmaxismo: hazte con una casa y una finca para cultivar. Lo está haciendo hasta Bill Gates, que se ha convertido en el mayor terrateniente de EE.UU.


----------



## killer queen (23 Abr 2022)

Pillo sitio


----------



## pepeleches (23 Abr 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Es una crisis amplísima, la más grave la energética, cosa que jamás hemos conocido y que es la base de todo el sistema económico. No es madmaxismo: hazte con una casa y una finca para cultivar. Lo está haciendo hasta Bill Gates, que se ha convertido en el mayor terrateniente de EE.UU.



Sí que se ha conocido...la crisis del 73. Y fue bastante más bestia, el precio del barril se llegó a multiplicar por 5-6 y las inflaciones estuvieron durante años por encima del 10%. 

Además hubo un cambio de paradigma, fue la primera época en la que se paró algo los pies a los estados voraces que en los 60 y 70 empezaron a crecer desmesuradamente. De esos lodos salieron Reagan o Tatcher. 

Seguramente se me escapa, pero hay un cierto paralelismo. Aquella crisis fue por motivos políticos (como los de hoy...), no puramente económicos. También pilla al mundo en un momento de gasto enorme de los estados y deuda grande, y parece que incluso se llegará a la estanflación, cosa que yo pensaba que no llegaríamos. 

La putada que los tiempos así de revueltos son convulsos, lo que salga de aquí depende mucho de las decisiones políticas, y tenemos todos los boletos de que dentro de 4 ó 5 años seremos más pobres. La inflación se habrá comido parte de nuestro poder adquisitivo y el frenazo económico de subir tipos seguro que aumenta el paro. Sin contar con que nuestros amados políticos asuman la solución fácil de subir impuestos, que sería la puntilla...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## Legio_VII (23 Abr 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Con la crisis de materiales, que al final son energía, dudo mucho que se vuelva a construir nada. La segunda mano es lo que queda. Incluso esos pisos invendibles que nadie quería.
> Pero esto hay que conjugarlo con decrecimiento de población.



Lo que hay que conjugarlo es con sueldos y dinero disponible cada vez menores....


----------



## CaraCortada (23 Abr 2022)

Llevo viendo casi una hora y nada nuevo que no hayamos leido aqui desde hace mucho, y dudo que en lo que resta de video oiga nada nuevo.

Cristobal Cobo sal de ese nick.


M. Priede dijo:


> Programa extraordinario, magnífico; lo mejor que he visto en muchos años. Aquí no os hablarán de teorías económicas sino de hechos concretos y de por qué suceden: burbuja inmobiliaria actual, crisis energética, deuda; de cómo Donald Trump avisó de que si ganaba Biden acabaríamos en una crisis energética, incluso llegó a decir "¡están obsesionados con empezar la Tercera Guerra Mundial!". Él, Trump, presionó a Alemania para que comprara gas a EE.UU. bajo la amenaza de dejar de comprar coches alemanes (60.000 millones de superávit comercial tenía Alemania con EE.UU.; 150.000 millones la UE, y sospecho que lo de sacar a la luz el fraude de las emisiones de gases de los diésel alemanes tuviera que ver con eso, puesto que al parecer lo cometen todas las marcas), la guerra de Ucrania planeada mucho antes de que estallara, con Mario Draghi y Janet Yellen elaborando con detalle las sanciones a Rusia a finales del año pasado; la corrupción en Ucrania, en la que está implicada la familia del presidente de EE.UU; el latrocinio que cometerá Alemania con el sur de Europa, y que es una segunda vuelta de lo que ya hizo la primera vez: (14) *Tema mítico* : - Y Alemania nos endosó su deuda | Burbuja.info
> 
> Y mucho más.
> 
> ...



Llevo viendo casi una hora y nada nuevo que no hayamos leido aqui desde hace mucho, y dudo que en lo que resta de video oiga nada nuevo.

Cristobal Cobo sal de ese nick.


----------



## Kareo (23 Abr 2022)

Interesante lo de Mario Draghi redactando las sanciones y que forme parte de ese grupo elitista. Lo del “grazie, Antonio” ya me va cuadrando más al suegro que al que no le caes bien y de una forma sutil busca dejarte mal en público. Y también lo del gas argelino reforzando su paso por Italia.


----------



## Sr. Breve (23 Abr 2022)

Recomiendo escuchar el minuto 1:10:01



Kareo dijo:


> Interesante lo de Mario Draghi redactando las sanciones y que forme parte de ese grupo elitista. Lo del “grazie, Antonio” ya me va cuadrando más al suegro que al que no le caes bien y de una forma sutil busca dejarte mal en público. Y también lo del gas argelino reforzando su paso por Italia.



Joder, te me has adelantao


----------



## Tales90 (23 Abr 2022)

Gracias por la recomendación y reservo para luego


----------



## elCañonero (23 Abr 2022)

Hmmm empieza a oler a azufre. QUIERO GOSTAR


----------



## Dosdemayo (23 Abr 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Descárgalo, hazme caso, que hasta de ahí hacen desaparecer programas.



Tienen canal en Odysee:



Y están en iVoox:

Parte 1: LA REALIDAD DE LA SITUACIÓN ECONÓMICA Y CÓMO NOS LA ESTÁN OCULTANDO - parte I - DEBATES ABIERTOS TV - Podcast en iVoox

Parte 2: LA REALIDAD DE LA SITUACIÓN ECONÓMICA Y CÓMO NOS LA ESTÁN OCULTANDO - Parte II - DEBATES ABIERTOS TV - Podcast en iVoox


----------



## bambum (23 Abr 2022)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> Ni siquiera necesitan ponerlo fuera de la ley. Con censurar internet es suficiente. Les basta con restringir las conexiones, no me cabe duda de que será lo que acaben intentando con el tiempo, ya se sabe, ventana de Overton mediante.
> 
> Y ya hemos visto lo fácil que se sacan un demonio de la chistera para justificar su censura.
> 
> La gente se piensa que internet es libre,,, cuando es lo más cercano al control absoluto que existe: En un mundo 100% digital, el poder que tiene una operadora de telecomunicaciones simplemente desenganchándote el cable es inmenso. Ni siquiera tiene que ser el Estado. Basta que sea la telefónica la que te “cancele”…



A eso me refería yo.


----------



## Octopus (23 Abr 2022)

Magnifico aporte!


----------



## M. Priede (23 Abr 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



No va ese enlace.


----------



## poppom (23 Abr 2022)

No sabía que Zucky era satanista, aunque encaja


----------



## mloureiro (23 Abr 2022)

Pillo sitio !


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (23 Abr 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> No va ese enlace.





Un poco gay...


----------



## George Orwell (23 Abr 2022)

Excelente programa, la verdad.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (23 Abr 2022)

Pillo sitio


----------



## Raulisimo (23 Abr 2022)

Up


----------



## hyugaa (23 Abr 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Programa extraordinario, magnífico; lo mejor que he visto en muchos años. Aquí no os hablarán de teorías económicas sino de hechos concretos y de por qué suceden: burbuja inmobiliaria actual, crisis energética, deuda; de cómo Donald Trump avisó de que si ganaba Biden acabaríamos en una crisis energética, incluso llegó a decir "¡están obsesionados con empezar la Tercera Guerra Mundial!". Él, Trump, presionó a Alemania para que comprara gas a EE.UU. bajo la amenaza de dejar de comprar coches alemanes (60.000 millones de superávit comercial tenía Alemania con EE.UU.; 150.000 millones la UE, y sospecho que lo de sacar a la luz el fraude de las emisiones de gases de los diésel alemanes tuviera que ver con eso, puesto que al parecer lo cometen todas las marcas), la guerra de Ucrania planeada mucho antes de que estallara, con Mario Draghi y Janet Yellen elaborando con detalle las sanciones a Rusia a finales del año pasado; la corrupción en Ucrania, en la que está implicada la familia del presidente de EE.UU; el latrocinio que cometerá Alemania con el sur de Europa, y que es una segunda vuelta de lo que ya hizo la primera vez: (14) *Tema mítico* : - Y Alemania nos endosó su deuda | Burbuja.info
> 
> Y mucho más.
> 
> ...



EN ESTE HILO HACE TIEMPO Y AÑOS QUE VAMOS CONTANDO LA REALIDAD ECONOMICA. LEYENDO NUESTRO HILO TE HUBIERAS AHORRADO TIEMPO





__





*Tema mítico* : - Esto va a reventar en cualquier momento. Estáis avisados.


Tal vez no me expliqué bien. Mi propuesta del Julio como patrón no responde a ninguna obediencia al sistema. Más bien se trataría de que el patrón no fuese un material específico ya sea real o virtual, sino un concepto definido con claridad e inmutable, es decir, que reuna las cualidades de un...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Abriros (23 Abr 2022)

Menudo coloquio entre titanes de la comunicación. Muy interesante.


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (23 Abr 2022)

Cuando a EEUU le de por subir los tipos de interés en serio, verás que hostia más wapa, hasta entonces nanai.


----------



## El gostoso (23 Abr 2022)

3 sucnors interrumpiendo a lorenzo y al Gonzalo


----------



## El gostoso (23 Abr 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Ya no soy como ayer, ya no se lo que siento



Con que cotices, nos vale.


----------



## Freedomfighter (23 Abr 2022)

¿nadie va a hacer un puto resumen?  


Bueno ya lo veré


----------



## jeiper (23 Abr 2022)

poppom dijo:


> No sabía que Zucky era satanista, aunque encaja











La cena de Zuckerberg con el Ceo de Twitter: mató una cabra y la sirvió cruda


El fundador de Facebook abrazó el vegetarianismo de una manera particular en 2011: comiendo solo la carne de animales que él mismo ha matado antes




www.elconfidencial.com





Muy bien no está el hombre.









Mark Zuckerberg está obsesionado con el Metaverso y no quiere hablar de otro tema


Los empleados de Zuckerberg aseguran que solamente piensa en ese Metaverso que está cociendo a fuego lento. Tardaría una década en estar completo. Facebook...




vandal.elespanol.com


----------



## Tierra Azul (23 Abr 2022)

EL FARAON dijo:


> ...



Lol....


----------



## louis.gara (23 Abr 2022)

Sí señor, un debate de categoría. Gracias por compartirlo.


----------



## Satori (23 Abr 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Sí que se ha conocido...la crisis del 73. Y fue bastante más bestia, el precio del barril se llegó a multiplicar por 5-6 y las inflaciones estuvieron durante años por encima del 10%.
> 
> Además hubo un cambio de paradigma, fue la primera época en la que se paró algo los pies a los estados voraces que en los 60 y 70 empezaron a crecer desmesuradamente. De esos lodos salieron Reagan o Tatcher.
> 
> ...



Las crisis energéticas del 73 y 75 en realidad tienen un origen que no se dice mucho: como consecuencia de la guerra del Vietnam, EEUU tuvo tales dificultades económicas que abandonó el sistema de Bretton Woods por el que el dolar estaba respaldado por oro. 

Entre otras consecuencias, los países productores de petróleo vieron como sus ingresos reales cayeron drásticamente (les pagaban la misma cantidad de dólares por sus hidrocarburos, pero éstos dólares posteriores al shock Nixon estaban muy devaluados respecto al de años anteriores).

Las crisis económicas del 73 y 75 por lo tanto no estuvieron causadas por ningún "exceso en el estado de bienestar", sino por el excesivo gasto militar estadounidense, empeñado simultáneamente en la guerra fría y la del VietNam.

Eso sí, se aprovechó el fenómeno de la estanflación para dejar de lado las políticas keynesianas....y así nos va.

El paralelismo evidente que hay es que en la situación de hoy día y en la del 73-75 hay guerras de por medio: en aquel entonces la guerra fría y la del Vietnam, a las que se añadió la del Yom Kippur, y la de hoy es el conflicto de Ucrania.


----------



## Espeluznao (23 Abr 2022)

bambum dijo:


> Solo un par de apuntes para la parte tecnológica que es mi campo y que no dejo de leer a los defensores de criptodivisas argumentar que es descentralizada y por lo tanto no se puede intervenir y no es cierto. Internet está controlado por los ISP, los que te dan el acceso a Internet y estos por los mismos grupos de poder que lo manejan todo. Sin tu acceso a Internet tu criptodivisa descentralizada no vale nada y ellos controlan ese acceso. El día que quieran desaparece todo.



Las criptodivisas deben ser tan descentralizadas y anónimas que hacienda ya tiene sitio para ellas en la declaración de la renta   

Y leí de pasada que habían bloqueado cuentas rusas o algo de eso, con criptomonedas.. a saber si es verdad...

En España lo que se lleva es "atraer a los pececillos", como dijo Cristóbal Montoro, y una vez la has cagado e infringido la ley, tender las redes recaudatorias... cartitas de hacienda, paralelas, con sanción y recargo. Una fiesta para Hacienda. Ya ha pasado con Airbnb y pasará con criptomonedas y también a gente que tenga tienda online sin declarar etc etc.. van a controlarlo todo, y pillarán a todo el mundo, porque son ellos mismos los que se lo han puesto a huevo a Hacienda

El modus operandi de Hacienda es clásico: dejar hacer, y cuando la gente lleva 3 años cagándola, echar la red.. cartas, multas, sanciones, recargos y de todo.. en Barcelona hay historias de terror relacionadas con Airbnb, propietarios que acumulan decenas de miles de euros en sanciones


----------



## M. Priede (23 Abr 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> EN ESTE HILO HACE TIEMPO Y AÑOS QUE VAMOS CONTANDO LA REALIDAD ECONOMICA. LEYENDO NUESTRO HILO TE HUBIERAS AHORRADO TIEMPO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Llevo en Burbuja cinco años más que tú. Además que nunca entendí abrir un hilo con una chorrada y que luego la gente se sume a decir lo que piensa. No dudo de que habrá aportaciones interesantes, pero perdidas entre miles de comentarios. Es decir: ni me ahorra tiempo ni me va enseñar nada.


----------



## M. Priede (23 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Las crisis energéticas del 73 y 75 en realidad tienen un origen que no se dice mucho: como consecuencia de la guerra del Vietnam, EEUU tuvo tales dificultades económicas que abandonó el sistema de Bretton Woods por el que el dolar estaba respaldado por oro.
> 
> Entre otras consecuencias, los países productores de petróleo vieron como sus ingresos reales cayeron drásticamente (les pagaban la misma cantidad de dólares por sus hidrocarburos, pero éstos dólares posteriores al shock Nixon estaban muy devaluados respecto al de años anteriores).
> 
> ...



El patrón oro se abandonó en el 71; sí es cierto que la guerra de Vietnam estaba dejando a EEUU sin fondos.

La crisis del petróleo del 73 no fue por eso que crees:

(11) El mito de que la guerra del Yom Kipur y la derrota árabe hizo que éstos se vengaran subiendo el precio del petróleo en 1973 | Burbuja.info


----------



## Satori (23 Abr 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> El patrón oro se abandonó en el 71; sí es cierto que la guerra de Vietnam estaba dejando a EEUU sin fondos.
> 
> La crisis del petróleo del 73 no fue por eso que crees:
> 
> (11) El mito de que la guerra del Yom Kipur y la derrota árabe hizo que éstos se vengaran subiendo el precio del petróleo en 1973 | Burbuja.info



el articulo que citas en mi opinión confunde causa y consecuencia más de una vez.

Y sí, las crisis petroleras del 73 y 75 ocurren poco despues del abandono por parte de Nixon del patrón oro para el dólar. Los países productores de petróleo se dieron cuenta de que los papeles con los que les pagaban valían mucho menos.


----------



## M. Priede (23 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> el articulo que citas en mi opinión confunde causa y consecuencia más de una vez.



Eso hay que explicarlo



> Y sí, las crisis petroleras del 73 y 75 ocurren poco despues del abandono por parte de Nixon del patrón oro para el dólar. Los países productores de petróleo se dieron cuenta de que los papeles con los que les pagaban valían mucho menos.



Que no. Los países del Golfo tenían menos peso entonces que ahora, ni por asomo se atreverían a meter a todo el mundo en una recesión por decisión propia.


----------



## Satori (23 Abr 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Que no. Los países del Golfo tenían menos peso entonces que ahora, ni por asomo se atreverían a meter a todo el mundo en una recesión por decisión propia.



EEUU era extremadamente dependiente del petróleo de importación por aquella época, mucho más de lo que es ahora, y la cotización del dolar respecto al oro pasó de 35$ la onza en 1970 a 200$ en 1974. La devaluación real del dolar desde que Nixon abandona Bretton Woods en apenas tres años es bestial, un dolar de 1970 vale casi seis veces más que un dolar de 1974.


----------



## M. Priede (23 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> EEUU era extremadamente dependiente del petróleo de importación por aquella época, mucho más de lo que es ahora, y la cotización del dolar respecto al oro pasó de 35$ la onza en 1970 a 200$ en 1974. La devaluación real del dolar desde que Nixon abandona Bretton Woods en apenas tres años es bestial, un dolar de 1970 vale casi seis veces más que un dolar de 1974.



No te centras en el asunto; nadie está diciendo que el dólar no se devaluara, se te dice que no fueron los países árabes quienes decidieron subir el precio por su cuenta.


----------



## Triptolemo (23 Abr 2022)

He compartido el video entre las personas que creo aun tienen dos neuronas compartamos o no sus argumentos... 
Buen video...


----------



## Satori (23 Abr 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> No te centras en el asunto; nadie está diciendo que el dólar no se devaluara, se te dice que no fueron los países árabes quienes decidieron subir el precio por su cuenta.



Mira....lo dejo, en serio. Ante este nivel de argumentación poco hay que hacer.


----------



## Jake el perro (23 Abr 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Ya no soy como ayer, ya no se lo que siento


----------



## HaCHa (23 Abr 2022)

Sobran aliens y magufadas conspiranoicas.
Si mantuvieran el debate sobre hechos probados, molaría mucho más.
Algunos de los ponentes se tiran intervenciones enteras elucubrando sobre habladurías y conjeturas fantasiosas que están muy por demostrar.
En fin, decidles que o citan más fuentes o no irán a ninguna parte con eso.


----------



## DDT (23 Abr 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Programa extraordinario, magnífico; lo mejor que he visto en muchos años. Aquí no os hablarán de teorías económicas sino de hechos concretos y de por qué suceden: burbuja inmobiliaria actual, crisis energética, deuda; de cómo Donald Trump avisó de que si ganaba Biden acabaríamos en una crisis energética, incluso llegó a decir "¡están obsesionados con empezar la Tercera Guerra Mundial!". Él, Trump, presionó a Alemania para que comprara gas a EE.UU. bajo la amenaza de dejar de comprar coches alemanes (60.000 millones de superávit comercial tenía Alemania con EE.UU.; 150.000 millones la UE, y sospecho que lo de sacar a la luz el fraude de las emisiones de gases de los diésel alemanes tuviera que ver con eso, puesto que al parecer lo cometen todas las marcas), la guerra de Ucrania planeada mucho antes de que estallara, con Mario Draghi y Janet Yellen elaborando con detalle las sanciones a Rusia a finales del año pasado; la corrupción en Ucrania, en la que está implicada la familia del presidente de EE.UU; el latrocinio que cometerá Alemania con el sur de Europa, y que es una segunda vuelta de lo que ya hizo la primera vez: (14) *Tema mítico* : - Y Alemania nos endosó su deuda | Burbuja.info
> 
> Y mucho más.
> 
> ...



Yo he empezado con este , que es más cortito, solo una hora.
El otro me lo iré viendo también. Gran aportación este canal.

Lo que vienen a decir es lo mucho que nos ha perjudicado el globalismo, ha quedado claro con la pandemia.


----------



## maxkuiper (23 Abr 2022)

De las vacunas dicen algo ?


----------



## M. Priede (23 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Sobran aliens y magufadas conspiranoicas.
> Si mantuvieran el debate sobre hechos probados, molaría mucho más.
> Algunos de los ponentes se tiran intervenciones enteras elucubrando sobre habladurías y conjeturas fantasiosas que están muy por demostrar.
> En fin, decidles que o citan más fuentes o no irán a ninguna parte con eso.



Aquí el único que sobra eres tú y dos más. Mira el hilo.


----------



## maxkuiper (23 Abr 2022)

maxkuiper dijo:


> De las vacunas dicen algo ?



Me autocito. Si que cantan sobre las ponzoñas alto y claro. Suscrito y me voy a tragar las 3 horas.


----------



## hyugaa (23 Abr 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Llevo en Burbuja cinco años más que tú. Además que nunca entendí abrir un hilo con una chorrada y que luego la gente se sume a decir lo que piensa. No dudo de que habrá aportaciones interesantes, pero perdidas entre miles de comentarios. Es decir: ni me ahorra tiempo ni me va enseñar nada.



Pues es de los mejores hilos del foro, y con mucha documentación y opiniones


----------



## George Orwell (23 Abr 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> ¿nadie va a hacer un puto resumen?
> 
> 
> Bueno ya lo veré



Vale la pena. Las intervenciones de Lorenzo Ramírez y Héctor Martín son muy buenas.


----------



## chemarin (23 Abr 2022)

DonManuel dijo:


> Interesante, pero siempre me pregunto lo mismo: estos tíos saben tanto de economía que estarán forrados, no? Si no, serán de esos expertos que predicen el pasado de puta madre.



O ironizas o no tienes ni puta idea de economía, justamente los economistas son como los historiadores, pueden explicarte de puta madre lo que ha pasado, pero son pésimos prediciendo el futuro, y muchos de ellos ni entienden el presente.


----------



## chemarin (23 Abr 2022)

Menudo gilipuertas, encima que te traen algo para desasnarte. Si es que todo va en el pack, la estupidez, ser filotanista, etc. Es inevitable.


----------



## DonManuel (23 Abr 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> O ironizas o no tienes ni puta idea de economía, justamente los economistas son como los historiadores, pueden explicarte de puta madre lo que ha pasado, pero son pésimos prediciendo el futuro, y muchos de ellos ni entienden el presente.



Pues eso es lo que digo, pedazo de merluzo.


----------



## chemarin (23 Abr 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> EN ESTE HILO HACE TIEMPO Y AÑOS QUE VAMOS CONTANDO LA REALIDAD ECONOMICA. LEYENDO NUESTRO HILO TE HUBIERAS AHORRADO TIEMPO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues casi prefiero ver el vídeo que tragarme 2047 hojas, cada una de ellas con varios posts, muchos de ellos irrelevantes o directamente escritos por imbéciles.


----------



## hyperburned (23 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Sobran aliens y magufadas conspiranoicas.
> Si mantuvieran el debate sobre hechos probados, molaría mucho más.
> Algunos de los ponentes se tiran intervenciones enteras elucubrando sobre habladurías y conjeturas fantasiosas que están muy por demostrar.
> En fin, decidles que o citan más fuentes o no irán a ninguna parte con eso.



Vacunas que no funcionan, confinamientos ilegales, guerras económicas, grupo de los 30, tipos negativos, impuestos crecientes, federalización de Europa, nueva ruta de la seda, Argelia vendiendo gas a Italia, coches autónomos, tierras raras, descenso de población, bloqueo de cuentas bancarias....

De magufadas nada, realidades contantes y sonantes


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (23 Abr 2022)

Voy corriendo a comprar unas honzas.

Lo digo en serio.


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (24 Abr 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Es una crisis amplísima, la más grave la energética, cosa que jamás hemos conocido y que es la base de todo el sistema económico. No es madmaxismo: hazte con una casa y una finca para cultivar. Lo está haciendo hasta Bill Gates, que se ha convertido en el mayor terrateniente de EE.UU.



Tengo en mi familia más de 23.000m² de fincas con casa somos de campo total huevos ecológicos etc, y tenemos placas solares y agua de un pozo que es prácticamente ilimitada, vamos lo tenemos bien montado pa que mentir xD


----------



## HaCHa (24 Abr 2022)

hyperburned dijo:


> Vacunas que no funcionan, confinamientos ilegales, guerras económicas, grupo de los 30, tipos negativos, impuestos crecientes, federalización de Europa, nueva ruta de la seda, Argelia vendiendo gas a Italia, coches autónomos, tierras raras, descenso de población, bloqueo de cuentas bancarias....
> 
> De magufadas nada, realidades contantes y sonantes



La mayoría de las cosas que citas no son realidades probadas y relevantes ni en tu cabeza, pero eh, que nada te arrebate la masturbación mental.


----------



## hyperburned (24 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> La mayoría de las cosas que citas no son realidades probadas y relevantes ni en tu cabeza, pero eh, que nada te arrebate la masturbación mental.



Jajaja ni probadas ni relevantes. Que ridículo. Cuáles no están probadas o no son relevantes?
Sigue viviendo en tu armario. Resultas gracioso


----------



## Ludovicus (24 Abr 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Programa extraordinario, magnífico; lo mejor que he visto en muchos años. Aquí no os hablarán de teorías económicas sino de hechos concretos y de por qué suceden: burbuja inmobiliaria actual, crisis energética, deuda; de cómo Donald Trump avisó de que si ganaba Biden acabaríamos en una crisis energética, incluso llegó a decir "¡están obsesionados con empezar la Tercera Guerra Mundial!". Él, Trump, presionó a Alemania para que comprara gas a EE.UU. bajo la amenaza de dejar de comprar coches alemanes (60.000 millones de superávit comercial tenía Alemania con EE.UU.; 150.000 millones la UE, y sospecho que lo de sacar a la luz el fraude de las emisiones de gases de los diésel alemanes tuviera que ver con eso, puesto que al parecer lo cometen todas las marcas), la guerra de Ucrania planeada mucho antes de que estallara, con Mario Draghi y Janet Yellen elaborando con detalle las sanciones a Rusia a finales del año pasado; la corrupción en Ucrania, en la que está implicada la familia del presidente de EE.UU; el latrocinio que cometerá Alemania con el sur de Europa, y que es una segunda vuelta de lo que ya hizo la primera vez: (14) *Tema mítico* : - Y Alemania nos endosó su deuda | Burbuja.info
> 
> Y mucho más.
> 
> ...



Nada es perfecto: hay un trevijanista soltando las memeces propias de la secta.


----------



## M. Priede (24 Abr 2022)

hyperburned dijo:


> Jajaja ni probadas ni relevantes. Que ridículo. Cuáles no están probadas o no son relevantes?
> Sigue viviendo en tu armario. Resultas gracioso



Entran, sueltan una cagadita que ellos creen importantísima por la única razón que es de ellos, y se van. Hay gente así a millones.


----------



## M. Priede (24 Abr 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> Tengo en mi familia más de 23.000m² de fincas con casa somos de campo total huevos ecológicos etc, y tenemos placas solares y agua de un pozo que es prácticamente ilimitada, vamos lo tenemos bien montado pa que mentir xD



Pues entonces estás salvado; lo único que has de temer es la falta de antibióticos y a los médicos, que un día se te estrangula el apéndice, te ingresan y luego sales en una caja de madera sin riñones, hígado, corazón y hasta sin güevos si es que le gustan al gato del cirujano. Mira esto. Y eso entre ellos: Enfermera recibe su karma y llora al sufrir los protocolos asesinos que la mejor sanidad del mundo aplica a los demás. Máxima nutrición | Burbuja.info


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (24 Abr 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Pues entonces estás salvado; lo único que has de temer es la falta de antibióticos y a los médicos, que un día se te estrangula el apéndice, te ingresan y luego sales en una caja de madera sin riñones, hígado, corazón y hasta sin güevos si es que le gustan al gato del cirujano. Mira esto. Y eso entre ellos: Enfermera recibe su karma y llora al sufrir los protocolos asesinos que la mejor sanidad del mundo aplica a los demás. Máxima nutrición | Burbuja.info



Lo he visto menuda GENTUZA son, te salvan el culo una y te meten en el hoyo en 300.


----------



## M. Priede (24 Abr 2022)

ieeehhspartaco dijo:


> Voy corriendo a comprar unas honzas.
> 
> Lo digo en serio.



Bien hecho. Pero pídelas sin hache porque si no seguro que en lugar de oro te dan tungsteno.


----------



## csainz (24 Abr 2022)

Esta la cosa que parece una trampa global para recolectar ahorros: si compras para invertir impuestos, si vendes inversion impuestos, si el efectivo lo guardas se lo come la inflación, si lo pides prestado te suben los intereses, si lo metes en bolsa te puedes llevar la madre de todas las correcciones, y si consumes que es lo que buscan te empobreces mas rapido al pagar más con el mismo sueldo.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (24 Abr 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Bien hecho. Pero pídelas sin hache porque si no seguro que en lugar de oro te dan tungsteno.



Honzas de horos, así saben que soy vurvujo.


----------



## M. Priede (24 Abr 2022)

ieeehhspartaco dijo:


> Honzas de horos, así saben que soy vurvujo.



Ah, bueno, jaajaja.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## George A (24 Abr 2022)

El programa es brutal. Si está Lorenzo Ramirez hay garantías. Un descubrimiento el tal Cañete, que parece el hermano listo de Wall Street Wolverine.

El canal está regido por rescoldos del trevijanismo, todos en mayor o menor bebida han mamado de la teta de Trevijano y no me refiero a los invitados. Lo que no es óbice para que sepan donde están los puntos claves de la situación que estamos viviendo sobre el ataque intenso de la agenda globalista de la cábala y del enfoque con el que los tratan, sólo hay que ver los títulos de los programas del resto del canal.

Ah, y como dicen en el vídeo, cuentan 6 medallas de vídeos censurados, garantía de que enfocan los temas con veracidad. Habrá que buscar en sus otros canales fuera de jewtube.


----------



## vermer (24 Abr 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Programa extraordinario, magnífico; lo mejor que he visto en muchos años. Aquí no os hablarán de teorías económicas sino de hechos concretos y de por qué suceden: burbuja inmobiliaria actual, crisis energética, deuda; de cómo Donald Trump avisó de que si ganaba Biden acabaríamos en una crisis energética, incluso llegó a decir "¡están obsesionados con empezar la Tercera Guerra Mundial!". Él, Trump, presionó a Alemania para que comprara gas a EE.UU. bajo la amenaza de dejar de comprar coches alemanes (60.000 millones de superávit comercial tenía Alemania con EE.UU.; 150.000 millones la UE, y sospecho que lo de sacar a la luz el fraude de las emisiones de gases de los diésel alemanes tuviera que ver con eso, puesto que al parecer lo cometen todas las marcas), la guerra de Ucrania planeada mucho antes de que estallara, con Mario Draghi y Janet Yellen elaborando con detalle las sanciones a Rusia a finales del año pasado; la corrupción en Ucrania, en la que está implicada la familia del presidente de EE.UU; el latrocinio que cometerá Alemania con el sur de Europa, y que es una segunda vuelta de lo que ya hizo la primera vez: (14) *Tema mítico* : - Y Alemania nos endosó su deuda | Burbuja.info
> 
> Y mucho más.
> 
> ...



Sin duda uno de los mejores posts de la historia de Burbuja.
Mis dieses


----------



## mr_nobody (24 Abr 2022)

yo sobre los consejos que dan al final del video sobre como llevar una economia personal añadiria asegurarte que eres productivo en el trababajo (que tambien hablan del tema) porque sino el dia menos esperado te ventilan


----------



## Proto (24 Abr 2022)

csainz dijo:


> Esta la cosa que parece una trampa global para recolectar ahorros: si compras para invertir impuestos, si vendes inversion impuestos, si el efectivo lo guardas se lo come la inflación, si lo pides prestado te suben los intereses, si lo metes en bolsa te puedes llevar la madre de todas las correcciones, y si consumes que es lo que buscan te empobreces mas rapido al pagar más con el mismo sueldo.



Materias primas y oro parecen refugio.


----------



## mataresfacil (24 Abr 2022)

Pues ya esta visto, me ha llevado tres dias pero merece la pena totalmente con sus altibajos.

Absolutamente recomendable pero nada que no se haya explicado en burbuja cientos de veces, dentro de mis pocas capacidades voy a intentar aportar un granito de arena donde creo que patinan que es justo al final, gente de ese nivel le cuesta bajar a la calle y los consejos que dan son dificil y poco realizables para el nivel medio de español medio.
Pero repito el video es brutal y las explicaciones de como se prepara una guerra y los intereses de USA tremendos. en fin al lio.

1- Si tienes deudas intenta bajar cuota adelantado capital si puedes.

2- Vienen tiempos muy duros y hay que entrenar, el consumo personal debe bajar, la apertura que estamos viviendo sirve para malgastar ahorros no lo hagas, lee el punto uno, si tienes deudas es tiempo de amortizar no de gastar.

3- No es tiempo de invertir en el mercado inmobiliario, estamos en burbuja, si te metes en una vivienda que sea a tipo fijo.

4- Si tienes ahorros la inflacion te va a hacer daño pero no te vuelvas loco, tranquilo, puede ser mucho peor una mala inversion, eso si, diversifica, nada de todo en el mismo banco y menos con un solo nombre, algo en balcolchon, algo en una cuenta extranjera (hoy es facil no temas a los bancos de internet porque son exactamente iguales que los fisicos) Recalco cuenta extranjera, es decir IBAN no español.

5- No temas a las comisiones, es una manera que tienen los bancos para que te enfades y entres en un fondo, ni se te ocurra hacerlo, te lo van a querer colar a fuego.

6- Si te apetece comprar oro no te compliques la vida vete a una joyeria y compra anillos de oro o pendientes basicos, vas a pagar el oro y poco mas y son muy faciles de guardar, mas caros? si pero no mucho mas caros que el valor de mercado, con la plata igual.

7- Si tienes sitio hazte una despensa de productos no perecederos batiras a la inflacion, desde jabon a detergente pasando por el eterno papel higienico.

Cosas faciles para la gente facil, nada de wallet y carteras frias o ETFs ligados a la inflacion, eso para los expertos y tranquilidad, lo mejor en tiempos de tormenta es no moverse.


----------



## Proto (24 Abr 2022)

Gonzalo cañete es el prototipo de burbujista, sabe mucho y es agorero.


----------



## El gostoso (24 Abr 2022)

Proto dijo:


> Gonzalo cañete es el prototipo de burbujista, sabe mucho y es agorero.



Uno di noi, yo creo que es @Econonista


----------



## csainz (24 Abr 2022)

Proto dijo:


> Materias primas y oro parecen refugio.



Hoy, pero mañana acaba la guerra, la opep aumenta producción y pillado por ahí también. Ya ha subido lo que tenía que subir, ahora le toca bajada, creo yo.


----------



## M. Priede (24 Abr 2022)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Pues ya esta visto, me ha llevado tres dias pero merece la pena totalmente con sus altibajos.
> 
> Absolutamente recomendable pero nada que no se haya explicado en burbuja cientos de veces, dentro de mis pocas capacidades voy a intentar aportar un granito de arena donde creo que patinan que es justo al final, gente de ese nivel le cuesta bajar a la calle y los consejos que dan son dificil y poco realizables para el nivel medio de español medio.
> Pero repito el video es brutal y las explicaciones de como se prepara una guerra y los intereses de USA tremendos. en fin al lio.
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo salvo en esto: _ Si te apetece comprar oro no te compliques la vida vete a una joyeria y compra anillos de oro o pendientes basicos, vas a pagar el oro y poco mas y son muy faciles de guardar, mas caros? si pero no mucho mas caros que el valor de mercado, con la plata igual. _

Es mejor comprar en onzas; las monedas y las joyas su valor es numismático o decorativo, y además es más fácil el fraude, incluso comprando en onzas.


----------



## Donnie (24 Abr 2022)

Casa en un pueblo perdido con huerto, pozo, placas solares y armas.
Añado algo de oro, plata y mucho plomo.
Una despensa bien llena y una pequeña comunidad de confianza con las mismas ideas.
La mejor inversión ahora mismo es aprender habilidades: primeros auxilios, nutrición, huerto, agua, conservación de alimentos, cómo estar en forma, meditación, resolución de conflictos, inteligencia emocional.
Vienen tiempos aún más jodidos en el tema psicológico y triunfará el que sepa ser estable.
Tener la mirada puesta en la máxima autosuficiencia posible, por si realmente vienen mal dadas.


----------



## cabronavirus (25 Abr 2022)

Os lo explico yo en 2 palabras:

DEMOLICIÓN CONTROLADA

Y dejaros de iluminados y de cuentos chinos.

Si alguien ha dicho ya que todo está programado y calculado que reciba mi Zanks, pero paso de leerme 11 páginas.

Taluec.


----------



## Steve_ (25 Abr 2022)

Que fuerte! A Lorenzo Ramirez se le ha escapado sin querer llamar pedante a Cesar Vidal. No creo que le haya hecho mucha gracia a Don Cesar, jaja.


----------



## bambum (25 Abr 2022)

cabronavirus dijo:


> Os lo explico yo en 2 palabras:
> 
> DEMOLICIÓN CONTROLADA
> 
> ...



Sí, pero eso no evita que la demolición controlada sea el camino escogido ante el colapso total.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (25 Abr 2022)

Muy buenos, me han gustado mucho, no los conocía.


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (25 Abr 2022)

He visto 10 minutos a partir de 1 hora... porque habia un forero que lo recomendaba... y he dejado de ver. La verdad... puede pasar lo que dicen... o no... como puede caer un meteorito o no.... Seguro que ellos saben lo que le dijo Ursula a Dragui, claro que si... porque de todos es sabido que publican sus conversaciones...

Un monton de autobombo ("yo publique no se que no se donde"), autocontradicciones... (si Alemania es una colonia de USA no pega nada de lo que dice antes ni despues)... y todo eso en diez minutos. Mucho "ya lo dije yo"... pero nada de nada. Hasta un reloj parado acierta dos veces al dia... y estos profetas del desastre algun dia acertaran. ¿Esta vez? Puede... o no.


----------



## M. Priede (25 Abr 2022)

Steve_ dijo:


> Que fuerte! A Lorenzo Ramirez se le ha escapado sin querer llamar pedante a Cesar Vidal. No creo que le haya hecho mucha gracia a Don Cesar, jaja.



Eres el segundo que lo dice; no es así. Dice que con César Vidal usan muchos términos en inglés, pero que es pura pedantería usarlos en otro lugar, por ejemplo en esa charla.


----------



## Steve_ (27 Abr 2022)

Para mi Lorenzo Ramirez ha sido un descubrimiento el año pasado. Te das cuenta de como nos engañan y manipulan , y nos llevan al terreno donde el poder quiere. De lo mejor que se puede seguir hoy en dia en temas economicos y geopoliticos.

Tambien me esta gustando mucho escuchar a Jose Papí , de demos radio, el programa de los viernes que se llama Dentro de la Tormenta, muy parecido a Lorenzo.

A Alberto Iturralde tambien muy interesante, le escucho desde hace poco.


----------



## Dosdemayo (27 Abr 2022)

Steve_ dijo:


> A Alberto Iturralde tambien muy interesante, le escucho desde hace poco.



He visto que Alberto Iturralde participó en un programa de Debates Abiertos también.


----------

